# Erste Brandl Tour nach NL- Zeeland, an alles gedacht?



## Saarsprung (24. Februar 2015)

Hallo,

Ich werde, wenns Wetter passt, Ende nächsten Monat mal ein Wochenende mit Kind und Bruder auf nem Campingplatz in der Nähe von Zoutelande verbringen..

Wollte für meine erste Küstentour 2 Brandungsruten und 2 Spinnruten mitnehmen.

Ein Dreibein habe ich, Salzwasserfeste Rollen sind auf den beiden Spinnruten (2.7+3.3 Meter, wg 45gr.), wollte mit denen ein paar Mefoblinker und ein paar Wobler werfen, evtl. geht ja was mit Mefos oder Wolfsbarsch...
Ich wollte die spinnruten mit 1Meter fluo Vorfach bestücken..

Ich habe noch ne Matchrute rummstehen, macht das viel Sinn die mit ner Sbirolino Montage mitzunehmen?

Ich versuche neben Wathosen noch nen Trolley und ein Beach shelter anzuschaffen, mal schauen was ich noch geregelt bekomme..

Mir wurden noch TK Garnelen von Ikea, für die Brandungsruten, zum mitnehmen ans Herz gelegt.. Muss ich sonst noch was unbedingt einpacken?
Mein Spinner Sortiment kann ich wohl Zuhause lassen?
Ne stärkere Spinnrute mit 50-100 gr. Wurfgewicht hätte ich auch noch..

Ist meine erste Tour, werde es sowiso nicht schaffen 100% ig ausgerüstet sein...

An passende Kleidung und Licht habe ich schon gedacht...


Danke

Thomas


----------



## Stefan660 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Erste Brandl Tour nach NL- Zeeland, an alles gedacht?*

Ich würde die Spinnruten weglassen und nur das Brandungsgeraffel mitnehmen. Auf Blinker wird im Winter nicht viel gehen.


----------



## schnupp (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Erste Brandl Tour nach NL- Zeeland, an alles gedacht?*

Hallo,
ich bin sehr oft in Zoutelande zum angeln. Ich denke in der Brandung wirst du sicher einiges an Fisch fangen.  Mit der Spinnrute wird es zu dieser Jahreszeit schwer. Vieleicht lohnt sich dann abends ein Versuch in Westkapelle. Ich konnte da hier und da mal nen Dorsch mit der Spinnrute erwischen.

Für Köder kannst du direckt in Zoutelande zum Zuiderduin oder noch besser zum Golfbreeker in Vlissingen. Der hat Super Qualität und tolle Preise.

Solltest du noch fragen haben kannst du dich gerne melden.
Um dich auf dem laufenden zu halten, kannst du dir mal die Seite www.zeevisland.com unter Kant Vagstberichte angucken. 

Wünsche dir viel Spass und ne Menge Fisch!


----------



## Saarsprung (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Erste Brandl Tour nach NL- Zeeland, an alles gedacht?*

Ok Ok,

Kann ich die Spinnrute auf Mefo/ Wolfbarsch kpl. vergessen?
Oder nur die stärkere Spinn?
Ich könnte auch noch ne Karpfenrute für die Brandung klarmachen...

Welche Köder sind an der Spinn auf Dorsch sinnvoll?
Soweit ich gelesen habe, brauche ich für Dorsch auch kein Fluovorfach..... Gestern die erste Stange umgebastelt...

|rolleyes mit den Angelläden ist immer ne riskante Sache, rein um für 10 Euro Köder zu kaufen, Raus und mit Karte zahlen müssen#h

Die Fangberichte habe ich mir angeschaut;+ hat noch wer ne Holländisch/Deutsche Meeresfisch Liste#c


Danke

Thomas


----------



## magi (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Erste Brandl Tour nach NL- Zeeland, an alles gedacht?*

Krallenbleie (kannst du aber auch dort kaufen, da oftmals billiger als in DE) und Bleilifter wären sicherlich nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Saarsprung (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Erste Brandl Tour nach NL- Zeeland, an alles gedacht?*

Ja Danke,

Verschiedene Bleie u.a auch Krallenbleie habe ich schon gekauft, waren hier um die Ecke im Angebot.
Von Bleiliftern habe ich noch nie was gehört, hach einigem suchen habe ich rausgelesen das die Ecke da oben schon etwas Hängerverdächtig ist, da ich derzeit noch ewig an den Vorfächern sitze ist das mal ein toptip...|wavey:

Nur scheints die Teile nicht an jeder Ecke zum kaufen zu geben... Amazon ist noch einer für 8 Euro... Gibts die dort oben in den Angelläden?

Bei meinem Laden habe ich mir heute mal ne nette Jenzi Kopflampe mitgenommen, nettes Spielzeug, an/aus per Handvorbeiwischen#6. Aber ansonsten muss der halt allen Brandungskram bestellen... Frage morgen mal nach Bleiliftern..:q

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Ra.T (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Erste Brandl Tour nach NL- Zeeland, an alles gedacht?*

Hallo ...,
in Westkapelle kosten 2 Bleilifter ca. 2,50€.

Fischst du nur in Zoutelande, brauchst du eigentlich keine.

Kauf dir lieber eine starke Schnur mit min. 16 kg Tragkraft.
Nicht für den Fisch, sondern damit du bei kleinen Hängern dein Gedöhns aus dem Wasser ziehen kannst. 
Mfg
Ralf

Ach ja, um den 21.3 ist Springtide. Da kannst du dann auch gut Morgens und Abends am Strand angeln. Die beste Zeit also. Eine Woche später ist wieder nicht so gut.
Schau mal, das du an diesem Wochenende dort hinfährst.


----------



## Ra.T (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Erste Brandl Tour nach NL- Zeeland, an alles gedacht?*

Hallo....,
ich nochmal.
Hatte gerade noch ein wenig Zeit.
Hier hast du mal 2 Bilder vom Strand von Zoutelande.
Das erste bei Ebbe (es war kein Angelwettbewerb) und eins bei Flut (Höchststand). Du siehst, nur bei Ebbe kannst du dort angeln, oder du wirfst 200 Meter.

In Zoutelande, direkt am Ortsstrand, sind am Wochenende häufig viele außerhalb der Hauptsaison am angeln.

mfg
Ralf


----------



## Saarsprung (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Erste Brandl Tour nach NL- Zeeland, an alles gedacht?*

Ja danke Ralf,

Über die Hängerthematk Hatte ich mir noch gar keine Gedanken gemacht...

Dann sollte ich meine Ersatzspulen mal besser mit Schnur bestücken:g

Die 16kg Tragkraft haben mich auch etwas stutzig gemacht#t, ich habe hier ne 40iger Mono rummliegen die ich für die Mundschnüre verwende, die kommt auf 12.9kg, die 70iger Vorfachschnur kommt auf 27kg.
Würde bedeuten das ich geschätzt ne 50-60 aufziehen muss|bigeyes.
Dachte eigentlich die Keulenschnüre kommen als 45iger drauf..
Ich hätte auch noch nen Rest von ner 35iger geflochtenen mit 23.5 kg, das könnten noch 2-300 Meter sein..

Muss mal schauen, was ich bei uns im Laden bekomme, Brandungsschüre wird der keine haben...

Soll ich die geflochtene verarbeiten? Steht sowiso nur bei mir rum...

Ne Gezeiten app, habe ich mir schon besorgt, deswegen auch das Wochenende, wobei mitm Söhnchen morgens und abends... Mal schauen ob das überhaupt geht..

Wie schauts mit meiner Karpfenrute... Soll ich die nicht doch besser auf Brandung umrüsten?

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Ra.T (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Erste Brandl Tour nach NL- Zeeland, an alles gedacht?*

Hallo...,
die angegebene Tragkraft ist immer etwas übertrieben und gilt nicht für Normalbedingungen.
Außerdem hast du an den Knoten meist nur noch 60-70% der max. Tragkraft. Bei einer Schnur mit angegebener 10 KG Tragkraft, kannst du also eher fertig montiert mit ca. 5-6 KG kalkulieren. So einfach ist das (ausgenommen NoKnot-Verbinder).
Es gibt sehr viel bessere Schnüre auf dem Markt, als deine angegebenen, mehr als 0,4 mm solltest du aber nicht verwenden, sonst kannst du Probleme beim Einwerfen kriegen. Nimm doch einfach deine geflochtene, du fährst doch eh nur für ein paar Tage und hast noch Anhang dabei. Falls deine Schnur nichts taugt, kaufst du dir an der Küste halt eine andere.

Warum musst du dir eigentlich unbedingt den ganzen Kram hier kaufen? Hier ist Süßwasser.
An der Küste ist Salzwasser und die Geschäfte dort haben dafür ein besseres Sortiment.

Jaja, jetzt kommen wieder diese persönlichen Empfehlungen, aber muss auch mal sein.

Du könntest z.B. zum Angelladen kurz vor Westkapelle, (Joosesweg, Campingplatz) oder Vlissingen fahren und dir diese Schnüre zulegen (verwende ich seit Jahren). Kosten nur 10,50€ und sind vollkommen ausreichend.
- Trabucco T-Force Special Casting 300m, 0,35mm, 15,85Kg
  (in 0,3 geht die auch zum Spinnfischen)
- Trabucco S-Force Long Cast 300m, 0,35 mm, 15,85Kg
(in 0,3 nicht zu empfehlen, ab 0,45 nehme ich diese auch häufig als Schlagschnur.
Die Schnüre haben kaum Dehnung und die reelle Tragkraft reicht für die meisten Hänger.
Als Schlagschnur könntest du dann noch einfach eine kleine 50M Rolle 0,6mm für 3€ mitnehmen. So 7-8 Meter vor die Hauptschnur binden, das reicht aus.
Aber es gibt natürlich auch 1000 andere gleichwertige Schnüre, die aber meist teurer sind.

Falls du so um den 20.03 fährst, wird dein Söhnchen schon Spass am Strand haben, da ja Tiefstebbe ist und an der Seekannte dann viele Steine frei liegen. An den anderen Wochenenden geht das Wasser nicht so weit zurück und die Steine bei den Pöllern sind dann meist nicht begehbar. 
Must du selbst entscheiden.

Wenn du Ententeichwetter hast, kannst du natürlich auch mit deiner Karpfenrute an den Strand gehen. Einfach ca.50- 75gr Birnenblei mit ca. 0,5 Meter Nachläufer dran und so weit rein wie möglich werfen. Die Strömung macht dann schon den Rest und bewegt Blei und Köder.

mfg
Ralf


----------



## Saarsprung (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Erste Brandl Tour nach NL- Zeeland, an alles gedacht?*



> Warum musst du dir eigentlich unbedingt den ganzen Kram hier kaufen? Hier ist Süßwasser.
> An der Küste ist Salzwasser und die Geschäfte dort haben dafür ein besseres Sortiment.



|waveyas ist einfach zu erklären... Ich war noch da oben, habe mich ins Brandungsangeln nur hier und mit 500 Buchseiten eingelesen, bin eff. nur 1,5 Tage da oben, ticke generell so das was erledigt ist, ist erledigt... Aber auch nicht um jeden Preis..

Wenn du sagst, einen guten Laden da oben zu finden ist kein Thema, dann vesuche ich Samstags morgens da reinzuspringen, oder ich könnte evtl. es Freitag abends noch schaffen bei der Ankunft den zu finden..

Wenn du da oben die Läden kennst, muss ich fragen ob ich auch besser hier gar nicht weiter nach nem Brandungszelt und Beachtrolley suche... Hat hier keiner.. Haben die da oben vernünftige Preise? Komm ich mit Deutsch oder Englisch durch?

|uhoh:Habe heute mal nen Holländischen Arbeitskollegen die Holländischen Fangmeldungen gezeigt|uhoh: konnte er mir nicht richtig übersetzen (kein Angler) Ähh.. Ja... Du wills Angeln gehen... Tja ist eher ein Anglerslang|uhoh: .... Nach 5 min. sind wir dann gemeinsam draufgekommen um welche Fische es ging..

Ansonsten, vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung!

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Ra.T (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Erste Brandl Tour nach NL- Zeeland, an alles gedacht?*

Hallo...,
Geschäft : Hengelsport Zuiderduin, Joosesweg, Campingplatz . 
Gegenüber vom "Hans". Öffnungszeiten Freitag Abend: 18,30 - 20 Uhr. Google mal nach der Adresse, da kannste wahrscheinlich auch zu Fuss hingehen. Aber frag die nicht, wo man was fängt, die flunkern nur bei der Antwort. 
- Die Verkäufer sprechen deutsch
- Was willst du für einen Tag mit einem Beachzelt (ich hab keins), oder Trolly (hatte ich die ersten Jahre auch nicht). 
- Wenn du Freitag evtl Würmer kaufst, sind wohl die meisten Samstag hin wenn sie nicht kühl gelagert werden, am besten im Kühlschrank.

Versuch dein Glück in Zoutelande, da ist es am einfachsten 
einen Fisch zu angeln, da der Strand dort schmal ist.
Und wenn du nur für einen Tag fährst, dann nimm die Springtide mit, meist steigt das Wasser dann nur erst einen Meter und pausiert dann noch mal für eine Stunde bis die Flut dann richtig einsetzt. Ist die erfolgreichste Fangzeit.
Viel Spass dann
Ralf


----------



## Saarsprung (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Erste Brandl Tour nach NL- Zeeland, an alles gedacht?*

Hi,

20 Uhr und die anderen Infos entspannen mich schon mal stark!

Das Brandungszelt brāuchte ich auch nicht, geht mir mehr darum wenns Wetter doch schlechter wird, das Söhnchen noch ne Stunde zum bleiben zu bewegen..
Nen Trolley wollte ich mir eh mal anschaffen, wird im Sommer gebraucht, nachdem ich die lange Treppe auf deinen Bildern gesehen hatte, ist er wieder etwas auf der Wunschliste nach oben gerutscht..

20 Uhr und nen Namen vom Angelladen waren ne wichtige Info so werd ich klarkommen.
Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Ra.T (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Erste Brandl Tour nach NL- Zeeland, an alles gedacht?*

Hallo...,
dann kauf doch eine Strandmuschel für ca. 20€. 
Gibt es hier auch Online.
Da drin hatten wir früher auch immer unsere Kinder geparkt und so was nehmen viele mit, das fällt dann auch nicht so auf.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## Ra.T (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Erste Brandl Tour nach NL- Zeeland, an alles gedacht?*

Ach ja, fällt mir grad noch auf:
Wichtiger als Schnur, Troley, und co.,
ist die Wurmnadel zum aufziehen der Würmer !

Vergiss die bloß nicht mitzukaufen, wenn du Würmer holst ! Kostet nur 1€.

Du kriegst die Würmer sonst als ungeübter nur sehr schwer an den Haken.


Mfg
Ralf


----------



## Saarsprung (1. März 2015)

*AW: Erste Brandl Tour nach NL- Zeeland, an alles gedacht?*

Hi Ralf,

Gut das du es gesagt hast..war doch keine Wurmnadel im Kasten..

Habe mir den Beach Rolly von Eckla bestellt, der ist auch unter den Campern hoch im Kurs..

Ein Brandungszelt bekomme ich auch noch..
Habe eben auf meiner Karpfenrute mal nachgeschaut, die hat nur 100gr. Wurfgewicht, habe auch noch ne Welsrute rumstehen, die geht bis 300gr. Werde die 2 Ruten auch mal klar machen.

Der Campingplatz mit Angelladen den du empfohlen hast, macht leider erst 2 Wochen später auf, der Angelladen hat aber Fr. Bis 20.00 Uhr auf.
Hoffen wir das das Wetter passt, mal schauen was geht..

Gruss

Thomas


----------



## Saarsprung (8. März 2015)

*AW: Erste Brandl Tour nach NL- Zeeland, an alles gedacht?*

Hallo,

Habe heute mal angefangen den Wohnwagen zu packen:k:k
War heute auch mit den. 2 Brandungsruten, der Welsrute und der Karpfenrute am Weiher um Wurfübungen zu machen|bigeyes|krach:
Naja mit den 2 Brandungsruten und der Keulenschnur komme ich schon auf ne schöne Weite.... Nur mit der treffsicherheit... ists halt so eine Sache... Zieht bei mir immer viel zu weit rechts.. Mal an der Küste weitermachen.. Wird schon klappen..

Ich habe an die Schnur der anderen zwei Ruten ca. 5 Meter 0.7er angebunden... Die gehen ja gar nicht..denke die 0.7er iss eh viel zu dick, da muss ich mir oben an der Küste andere Schnur besorgen...

Bei einer Keulenschnur habe ich auch beim einkurbeln in den Ringen ein seltsames knarren gespürt/gehört, bei genaueren betrachten der 4-5 Metern, habe ich gesehen das die Schnur in dem Bereich "ausgefranst" ist, auf jedem cm ein kleiner Wiederhaken... Die werde ich wohl auch erneuern dürfen....

Was kostet denn eine Füllung Keulenschnur an der Küste?
Hat da wer Erfahrung? 
Würde mir evtl. gleich 4 Spulen mit neuer bespulen lassen..

Ansonsten habe ich noch ein Pack TK Garneelen eingepackt, ein Bekannter hatte gemeint die würden da oben gut gehen..

Wurmnadeln, Beachtrolly, Shelter, Watstiefel, Vorfächer ist alles da, der Rest wird da oben besorgt.

Hoffentlich spielt der Wettergott mit...

Ich werd aber auch die Spinnruten mit Woblern und Mefoblinkern mitnehmen, evtl. geht ja doch schon was..

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Saarsprung (23. März 2015)

*AW: Erste Brandl Tour nach NL- Zeeland, an alles gedacht?*

So..|bla:Hallo, bin zurück..

War halt sowas, habe meine Erfahrungen mitgenommen an zwei Tagen Brandungsangeln..

Zum Glück war am zweiten Tag ein Wettangeln am Strand#h konnte mal den Profis über die Schulter schauen

Die Haken an meinen selbstgebundenen Vorfächern waren viel zu gross, mein Nachbar hatte gemeint die sind eher was für den Sommer/Herbst, da sind grössere Fische da|gr:
Habe mich anfangs gewundert warum eigentlich jeder Wurm abgefressen war Habe denen quasi nen Lolli hinngelegt..

Ich habe es auch nicht geschafft die Würmer so schön aufs Vorfach zu ziehen wie mein Nachbar, da meine Hakenösen viel zu gross waren...
Nach beendigung Ihres Wettwischen hatte er mir noch nen Rest seiner Wattwürmer gebeben... Da war es mir noch klarer warum meine Würmer nicht über meine grosse Öse gegangen sind... Dessen Würmer waren viel dicker und lebendiger, denke der Händler hatte mir mal die von letzter Woche eingepackt...

Mit meiner Wels und Karpfenrute ohne wirklich passende Schnur hatte ich am zweiten Tag gar nicht mehr weitergemacht, war keine Wurfweite mit zu machen... Der Nachbar hatte mir auch noch bestätigt das die Platten derzeit recht weit draussen stehen.
Die Session fängt aber da auch gerade erst an..

Naja mein Söhnchen hatte am zweiten Tag Luftsprünge gemacht als wir endlich mal 2 kleine Platten am Haken hatten...#6 also voller Erfolg|kopfkrat

Wir werden wohl um Ostern nochmal da hoch fahren, werde wohl einige Vorfächer aussortieren, komme u.a. mit denen mit Impact shielt nicht klar... Die Jungs da oben fischen ohne alles in der Richtung, keine Clipse, keine Perlen usw..

Gruss
Thomas


----------



## Herman Hummerich (23. März 2015)

*AW: Erste Brandl Tour nach NL- Zeeland, an alles gedacht?*

Geiler Bericht! 

Danke dafür!!!


----------



## Ra.T (24. März 2015)

*AW: Erste Brandl Tour nach NL- Zeeland, an alles gedacht?*

Hallo...,
schön ein Feedback zu lesen.


Saarsprung schrieb:


> Zum Glück war am zweiten Tag ein Wettangeln am Strand konnte mal den Profis über die Schulter schauen
> Gruss
> Thomas



Wenn du den Wettstreit bei Haga in Zoutelande am 22.3 meinst, da wurden ja nur 248 Fische von 50 Teilnehmern in 3,5 Std geangelt.

Da wirst du schon den richtigen Input gesehen haben.

Anfang April bin ich auch endlich wieder dort unten, vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal zufällig am Strand.
mfg
Ralf


----------



## Saarsprung (24. März 2015)

*AW: Erste Brandl Tour nach NL- Zeeland, an alles gedacht?*



> Wenn du den Wettstreit bei Haga in Zoutelande am 22.3 meinst, da wurden ja nur 248 Fische von 50 Teilnehmern in 3,5 Std geangelt.



Jow, Zouteland am Stand war ich, soweit ich mitbekommen hatte, haben zwei Vereine ein Wettangeln gehabt.

Ob die 250 Fische von denen du geschrieben hast viel oder wenig sind.. Habe ich keinen Bezug zu...Hatte mir nur gesagt das halt eben derzeit nur recht kleine gehen..

Hat mir schon gefallen da mal rüberzuschauen.. Nur hatte meinen Sohn und Bruder im schlepp.. Didie noch weniger Plan als ich|rolleyes ich bin mit enttüdeln, neue Würmer aufziehen nicht nachgekommen..:c... 
Beim nächsten Besuch da oben will ich mir mal 2-3 Stunden im Angelladen gönnen|supergri, ist einfacher als sich von hier aus alles per Internet zusammenzusuchen...

Glaube wenn nicht so weit wäre (400Km) würde ich mal öfter ein Wochenende einplanen, gefällt mir schon besser als bei uns Ansitzfischen zu gehen... Raubfisch ist halt noch ne Weile zu...

Wenn du oft da oben bist.. Welche Haken/grösse setzten die da ein? Die will ich mir hier schon bestellen...
Gibts die auch mit schmalen Ösen?

Gruss

Thomas


----------

